# Faith and Personality



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 17, 2015)

I took this test:

http://www.16personalities.com/free-personality-test

And it spit out that I am an INTP-T

http://www.16personalities.com/intp-personality

It definitely describes how I approach the world and faith. I'm curious if it would for the others on here as well.


----------



## 660griz (Jun 17, 2015)

ESTP for me.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 17, 2015)

660griz said:


> ESTP for me.



How does that square with your views on faith?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 17, 2015)

INTP-A "Logician" here, cuz.  Seems to be mostly pretty accurate about the way I look at things.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 17, 2015)

My result was ENTP-A.

The results seem a bit horscopey.  I have traits that both of you have in your descriptions as well.  

It was interesting.  Thanks for sharing.  I'm gonna forward it around.

It adequately describes why I am the way I am in terms of "faith".


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 17, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> INTP-A "Logician" here, cuz.  Seems to be mostly pretty accurate about the way I look at things.



Glad to see you down here. 



ambush80 said:


> My result was ENTP-A.
> 
> The results seem a bit horscopey.  I have traits that both of you have in your descriptions as well.
> 
> ...



It did have that horoscope feel to it at times, but the description of me was dead on accurate, so I'll allow it. YMMV.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jun 17, 2015)

I got ISTP A.
Most traits were dead on the money.
Some were waaaaaay off.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 17, 2015)

ESTJ-A, didn't read up to see if it was right or wrong, but an interesting quiz either way.


----------



## 660griz (Jun 17, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> How does that square with your views on faith?



Perfectly.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 17, 2015)

Assertive (SCUAI)
life of the party, not bothered by disorder, not afraid of doing the wrong thing, often late, level emotions, not afraid to draw attention to self, worry free, people loving, prefers unpredictable to organized, fearless, not apprehensive about new encounters, likes philosophical discussions, disorganized, not easily annoyed, not a perfectionist, enjoys danger, comfortable in unfamiliar situations, anxiety free, always joking, not very private, very curious, not embarrassed easily, adventurous, flexible, narcissistic, trusting, easy to get to know, easy to satisfy, likes crowds, ready to act on the spot, not a bad loser, outgoing, thrill seeker, not easily discouraged, optimistic, laid back, open to new experience, slow to judge others, thinks fun is the most important think in life, socially skilled, easily talked into doing silly things, rarely prepared, willing to take risks, adjusts easily, passionate about causes, willing to explain things twice, spontaneous, relaxed, believes in universal harmony, eager to soothe hurt feelings

Turbulent (SLUAI)
easily confused, often late, rarely prepared, passionate about better the world's condition, easily distracted, wild and crazy, longs for a stabilizing relationship, prone to addiction, often rushed, show off, prone to worry, frequently loses things, does not accomplish work on time, acts without thinking, not good at sports, easily hurt, scatter-brained, very curious, spontaneous, not too hard working, aware of how the color and lighting of a room affects their mood, believes in a supernatural source of peace and love, can be talked into doing silly things, unpredictable, asks many questions, interested in others, upset by the misfortunes of strangers, believes in the importance of art, prefers have many different interests to just one, does not often know why they do things, moody, likes to be the center of attention, swayed by emotions, focuses on fantasies more than reality, acts without planning, becomes overwhelmed by events, able to disregard the rules, not good at saving money, eager to sooth hurt feelings, afraid of doing the wrong thing, can become aggressive when they feel hurt


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 17, 2015)

j_seph said:


> Assertive (SCUAI)
> life of the party, not bothered by disorder, not afraid of doing the wrong thing, often late, level emotions, not afraid to draw attention to self, worry free, people loving, prefers unpredictable to organized, fearless, not apprehensive about new encounters, likes philosophical discussions, disorganized, not easily annoyed, not a perfectionist, enjoys danger, comfortable in unfamiliar situations, anxiety free, always joking, not very private, very curious, not embarrassed easily, adventurous, flexible, narcissistic, trusting, easy to get to know, easy to satisfy, likes crowds, ready to act on the spot, not a bad loser, outgoing, thrill seeker, not easily discouraged, optimistic, laid back, open to new experience, slow to judge others, thinks fun is the most important think in life, socially skilled, easily talked into doing silly things, rarely prepared, willing to take risks, adjusts easily, passionate about causes, willing to explain things twice, spontaneous, relaxed, believes in universal harmony, eager to soothe hurt feelings
> 
> Turbulent (SLUAI)
> easily confused, often late, rarely prepared, passionate about better the world's condition, easily distracted, wild and crazy, longs for a stabilizing relationship, prone to addiction, often rushed, show off, prone to worry, frequently loses things, does not accomplish work on time, acts without thinking, not good at sports, easily hurt, scatter-brained, very curious, spontaneous, not too hard working, aware of how the color and lighting of a room affects their mood, believes in a supernatural source of peace and love, can be talked into doing silly things, unpredictable, asks many questions, interested in others, upset by the misfortunes of strangers, believes in the importance of art, prefers have many different interests to just one, does not often know why they do things, moody, likes to be the center of attention, swayed by emotions, focuses on fantasies more than reality, acts without planning, becomes overwhelmed by events, able to disregard the rules, not good at saving money, eager to sooth hurt feelings, afraid of doing the wrong thing, can become aggressive when they feel hurt



As much as I don't want to admit it, T definitely fits me.


----------



## bullethead (Jun 17, 2015)

Estp-a


----------



## bigreddwon (Jun 19, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> My result was ENTP-A.
> 
> The results seem a bit horscopey.  I have traits that both of you have in your descriptions as well.
> 
> ...



I got the same.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 19, 2015)

bigreddwon said:


> I got the same.




I don't like how the little cartoon guy is waving his finger......


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Jun 22, 2015)

INFP-A


It is...abnormally accurate.


----------



## rmp (Jun 22, 2015)

INFP here.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 29, 2015)

ESTJ-A Pretty close.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 29, 2015)

TripleXBullies said:


> ESTJ-A Pretty close.



That's what I got.  Didn't have time to think on whether ir not I thought it was right, but what I did read seemed kind-a cool.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jul 4, 2015)

INTJ-A (The Architect)


----------

